# Grimm, the best Christmas present ever



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

After a little over 3 months, my precious Grimm came home to me again on Christmas day.









Jess (BJDimock) and her warm, caring family were kind enough to welcome me into their wonderful home for the holiday. I felt so unbelievably blessed! These are the kind of people who are so very easy to love. Jess's expertise guides her dynamic, balanced pack of spirited, strong dogs. Seven experienced puppy-raising felines round out the happy household, and help keep the pack in line! In the midst of the family, was my Grimm. A sable among black and tans, Grimm has clearly been thriving in the pack situation under Jess's expert care.

Some background: I lost my beloved German hubby, sweet, Gentle Ulrich in March. I moved to America in September. I had no permanent apartment in America to live in for quite a few months-- so I could not have my special sweet Grimm with me.

A fantastic cadre of dedicated GSD-enthusiast board-member







volunteers kindly gave of their time and efforts to help transport Grimm from Logan airport to PA where he would be fostered temporarily.

Grimm even got to spend a night with Risa, Dusti the guinea pig, and their person, Jamie!

Amaruq, of Jethro and Keyzah fame, cared for my Grimm in PA from September through most of November. She even generously introduced him to_ venison_-- his favorite meat! Grimm really enjoyed the wild frat bro sessions with Jethro. He also scored some fantastic toys and even a thick, very comfy bed from our kindhearted Ruq and the Paq!

Being without Grimm has been difficult. Ruq kindly kept me updated with photos and reports of how my Grimm was doing. I ached to have him back-- and thinking about him being away from me was _unbearable_.









At the beginning of November, I managed to get into a very tiny subsidized, handicapped-accessible apartment on the ground floor. 

Logistics of transport were worked through, and another team of caring, kindhearted GSD enthusiast board member







volunteers helped bring Grimm from Ruq's in PA to Jess's in CT. Jess set about intergrating Grimm into her busy pack, and caring for his needs. She also was wonderful about updating me with photos and reports of how my Grimm was doing.

In my new little apartment in the elderly/handicapped complex, it took time to get Dial-a-Ride in place, to get blind/rehab services to make puffy, raised dots on my stove and heat, and to find a source for raw food that would be able to deliver. (When you can't drive your dog to the vet, or to get his food, you need to line up supportive services so that your dog can be safe to live with you.) 

After a Christmas full of humor and love, Jess's family helped me bring my Grimm home to be with me.

I will forever be grateful to the kindhearted board members who were involved in Grimm's transports.

Ruq and Jess, I consider you both my family now. I am so very blessed to know you. Thank you so very, very much for the incredible care of my Grimm, my sweet, special boy. I am so VERY grateful for the care of my dear Grimm.

I am so very grateful and fortunate to have had the help, strength, and support of this board in helping Grimm and I through this transition, as well as the kindness after my Gentle Ulrich passed.

Thank you to everyone who was a part of helping Grimm and I. Please know that each well-wish sent our way is much appreciated!

******************************

Grimm is curled up warmly on his dogbed from Ruq behind me. Today, we made lots of mistakes as we tried to walk together. We are re-learning how to walk safely as a pair. That's okay, we both want it to work, so, we're both working at it. We'll get it.







I fed Grimm raw from my new apartment. I groomed him on the carpet. Grimm worked a bit for me today, too. Grimm carried in the mail. He also learned one new command-- "Napf"-- to bring his bowl to me after each meal is eaten.

His scent, his warmth, his breathing at night as we sleep in the tiny bedroom. I truly feel home now. Grimm is my family. I'm so blessed to share Grimm's love.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That made me teary. 
So happy you could have such a Christmas!!








Kiss Grimm


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a wonderful gift! I am so glad to hear Grimm is HOME!!















You have angels on earth, in Jamie, Ruq and Jess. 
May you all be blessed in the new year!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Patti,

I am absolutely thrilled that the two of you are back together.









Thanks to everyone who cared for Grimm and helped Patti make this difficult transition.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Patti, what wonderful news. I am sure he is happy to be back at your side.
Sheilah


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Patti, I'm so glad he's back with you. Hugs to Jess for all you hard work, although I know you'll say it's nothing.

When you're ready to work on Grimm's explosive gotta play with that dog now, I've got just the dog to train with







Otto needs a little impulse control training too - course his impulses lie more with my children than with other dogs but they're available too.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is such wonderful news! The two of you belong together!
Happy holidays and a happy, healthy and successful new year!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Now you have gone and made me cry!









I am so happy Grimm is home with you now, what a great Christmas gift for you.









It is so nice to know that there are so many wonderful, caring people in our world. All that helped you will not be forgotten.









Thank you to all who helped Patti and Grimm.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm so glad Grimm is back with you!! will there be pictures too?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Now I am crying again! I am so happy Grimm is finally with you. All those on this forum that helped bring this about show the true spirit of Christmas and what it means to be a family. I think your dear DH is still looking out for you and Grimm, and helping you find wonderful friends. How wonderful, and I think a miracle to find such caring friends through a forum.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a wonderful Christmas present for you, Patti. I don't even know what words could possibly describe the kindness and love that have been shown to you by the members of this forum -- and they know who they are. But as I've said before, it's because of who you are that made it easy for them to help. You've made wonderful new friendships that will last a lifetime.

It's been a really tough year for you, but through it all, you maintained your caring and concern for so many others. You truly are one of the bravest people I know. I'm so proud of everything you accomplished this year after losing your dear Ulrich. I'm sure he's beaming with pride...

Wishing you all of the good things life has to offer. I will anxiously await updates on your reunion with Grimmi. We definitely need some pictures!

Happy New Year Patti!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh Patti, I have tears in my eyes as I read this!

I am so happy that you are reunited with Grimm... what a wonderful start to the new year!!!

Both of you are so lucky to have one another.. 

Warmest wishes to the both of you and to everyone who helped reunited the dynamic two ...


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Who say's there are no Christmas Miracles anymore.

Patti I am glad you and Grimm are back together. I think him being around other dogs was probably really good for him.

Val


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

How Wonderful Patti. I am so happy for both of you!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am still trying to figure out how Jess got him wrapped in paper.









I am so glad the Grimm's long journey is finally over and he is home.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

And people wonder why we say this is the best board in internet land.

I'm so glad Grimm is home with you now Patti, it makes my heart happy.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfI am so very grateful and fortunate to have had the help, strength, and support of this board in helping Grimm and I through this transition, as well as the kindness after my Gentle Ulrich passed.


Patti,

We are all very fortunate to know someone with such style and caring, such warmth and compassion and such a wonderful way with words.

It warms my heart to know you and Grimm are back together.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Ruq,
I must say, your Christmas package timing was perfect!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ruq, Grimmi is smilin' at me from the photomug with each siup of cocoa!


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Patti,

I am so moved by your story and awed by the kindness of Jess, Ruq and all who helped. Please keep posting as you and Grimm begin your life together again. Peace be to you and all who are dear to you!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Patti, How wonderful to read that you have finally been able to bring Grimm home! The perfect Day to reunite. One can only imagine how awesome it feels to have Grimm laying at your side. This thread brought tears to my eyes the moment I read the title. What a truly Magical Christmas!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Patti, absolutely fantastic that you and Grimm are back together again and have finished this huge part of your journeys.

And wonderful wonderful people who have helped both of you along the way. It takes special kind of folks-glad we have so many here.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Patti, That is so wonderful that you have your best friend back home with you! I am so looking forward to new Patti and Grimm stories!


----------



## amcipar (Feb 9, 2009)

What an absolutely beautiful and heartwarming story!! People like Ruq, Jess, and Jamie restore my faith in humanity. Patti, congrats on having your boy home! If you'll excuse me I need to go get a tissue or two. Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to all!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

It is only fitting that such a kind and generous person as you have been so blessed by generosity in return. May you and Grimm be blessed today and for all your years to come, and may you never want for anything......be blessed Patti


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

This is just awesome!

so glad to hear Grimm is now home with you, Patti! What a great bunch of people on this board







Just amazing


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you again to Jess and Ruq-- and to everyone involved in Grimm's transport... and to everyone on the board who has been wishing us well. Merry Christmas and a happy New Year to all!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

What wonderful news - the absolute best Christmas present!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

glad to hear that Grimm made it home for the holidays; I'm sure that your Christmas was made all the better by Grimm's presence Patti...Happy Holidays to you and Grimm


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Aww, I'm so glad Grimm is home for Christmas and I give kudos to every one who participated in this happening. 

Hugs to you all.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What wonderful news! It's a great way to end the year hearing that Patti & Grimm are together again!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

What a journey for you and Grimm, Patti.

I am so glad you are back together and so proud of everyone on this board who helped bring about this Christmas present.

Looking forward to many stories of the adventures of Patti and Grimm!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How excellent. I am so glad that your Christmas was so wonderful - this brings a







.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Pattie that is great that you got Grimm back home with you. Your story brought tears to my eyes. What a great Christmas present. *hugs*


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I cannot possibly think of a better Christmas present. Patti, I am so glad Grimm is finally home. To you and to Jess and Amaruq, I feel blessed to even have crossed your paths on this board. You are all truly amazing people.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh Patti, I am so glad that you had such a blessed Christmas! It warms my heart and brings tears of heartwarming joy to know that you and Grimm are reunited. I even have that song stuck in my head...."reunited and it feels so goooooood" LOL. I bet your new place does feel more like home with your sweet doofinator by your side. Big sweet kisses and layers of velvety eyebrows, it just doesn't get any better than that does it! Jamie, Ruq, Jess and everyone else....my thanks go out to you for helping such a deserving wonderful person! Patti, it won't take the two of you long to find your groove and you will be working harmoniously together! Now that you and Grimmi are back together, you can start the new year together and reach your goals hand and paw. I have no doubts that you will do it, you have shown us all your incredible strength, your genuine compassion, and your beautiful spirit! (((hugs)))


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

That is soooo awesome! I know your house truly feels like a home now with the Doofinator there!!! I bet he's so happy to be back with you too!!! 

This is just further proof of how the people on this board kick serious booty!! Way to go all of Santa's elves!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Patti,

So glad that you and Grimm are back together.

Caleb and Aodhán send Christmas greetings and best wishes for the coming year.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm feeling grateful, and extra-blessed. Thank you for the kind words, everyone!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.And people wonder why we say this is the best board in internet land.


Truly, this is an amazing community, and Patti & Grimm's story proves it best. Kudos to all the wonderful people who transported and cared for Grimm until Patti was settled into her new home. So happy Grimm is back where he belongs!


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Patti I have been following bits and pieces of your story on the forum and have been saddened by the tragic loss of your husband, impressed by your strength and determination to forge a new life in New England, and moved by the kindness and generosity of all your friends on the board. 

Wishing you and Grimm a very happy and healthy New Year together!!


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Patti, I am so happy you got "the Best Present ever ". Your stories about Grimm have delighted me in so many ways. You have been through so much lately and I can not imagine myself doing what you have done and coming thru it like you have. You have strength beyond belief !

May you and the "Doofinator" have a wonderful time together here in the States! I will be waiting to read about the new adventures you and Grimm will have in the future. God Bless you and Grimm.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This has been such a beautiful story of friendship and kindness....everyone coming together...doing just one thing...reaching out...can make a difference...thank you to everyone









..and Patty I am so happy you are back with your beloved friend....many years of happiness together!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

This brought tears to my eyes too! Patti, you've been through so much this past year and still you have such a good attitude and are always so supportive and caring towards others on this board. You've touched so many people here. We all grieved along with you when you lost Ulrich and were rooting for you as you tried to make your way back to the U.S. with Grimm. I'm so glad you're back home again and that you have such a wonderful group of people (and dogs!) in your life. We really do have some fantastic people on this board.

I hope that 2010 is a year of healing, peace, and good experiences for you. I'm glad you're reunited with your faithful Grimm just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm happy you have an apartment and have your boy back. That's wonderful!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that Grimm is back with you, and for Christmas! Talk about the _best present ever!_ The people on this board are truly amazing and I am glad that you were able to find the support you needed in your long transition back to the US. I know that you and Grimm will be back on track in no time!









Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you! PLEASE keep us updated on how you and Grimm are doing.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

YAY! What a great Christmas present! I noticed Grimm's sable self in Jess's Christmas card


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

Patti, What great news that you and Grimm are back together. I am so very happy for you!! After the terrible year that you have just had..here's hoping that the new one will be a good one for you.
And this is the best way for it to begin, with Grimm at your side and sleeping at your bedside again. It is such a warm fuzzy feeling to lie in bed at night and listen to the steady breathing of your best friend.

Debbie


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

So happy for you Patti! Thanks to everyone that helped you, both physically and emotionally, what a journey for everyone involved.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

What a wonderful story, I know I'm not the only one a little bit teary. Such wonderful people on this board, and I am so glad that you guys are back together!!!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

It makes me feel good just to be a part of a such a warm-hearted, generous community (even if I'm just on the sidelines).

Patti and Grimmi home together at last, an image to treasure.

MJ


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

So Happy that you are back together again!
Jen and I will make a toast for you both


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Awwwwhhh...Patti, you and Grimm are so loved here. We are all so very happy you are safe and back together. GSD people are amazing.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm had valuable learning experiences at Camp Dimock. Jess's pack taught him so much, and Jess shared her wisdom and good dogsense with me, as well. I feel so blessed!

I am so grateful to those who helped, to Ruq and Jamie and Jess, and to everyone who sent good, positive thoughts. We all know what it's like to deeply love a dog, and how a dog can mean so much to you. Thank you to all who are wishing us well. Grimm and I wish everyone a Happy New Year-- and a better 2010!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so happy to hear Grimmi is home with you, Patti. I can't imagine being without Ris for that long! He was in excellent hands during his vacation, however.

I didn't do much, but I'm glad I was able to help.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm so glad Grimm made it home safe and sound. There are truly wonderful people here. Wishing you a better 2010, Patti and Grimm


----------

